# Fruit beetle grubs - nutritional value?



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

I just got some of these (_Pachnoda_ species) but I can't find out anything about them in terms of nutritional value. Are they treats like waxworms or can I use them as part of a staple diet like you would mealworms and crickets?


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

And what do they turn into? Sun beetles?


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

Probably gonna be the same ones i just got delivered and will turn into these Beetles for sale or one of the many different varieties of pachnoda beetles. As for nutritional value not too sure but i am intending to try to breed mine for my spiders so i got a constant supply.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

They sell them on butterworms.co.uk

I get mine £1 a tub through a friend though, viscious lil buggers and great for putting weight on, i would assume its like others if you feed them earlier in the day they will take more from them and if you want to add less weight feed them halfway through the day instead, they can be fed everyday like most other worms/grubs you just have to manage the above according to your particular needs. :2thumb:


----------

